# Plasti-dip factory tip



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Just found out the factory tip is welded not bolted, talked to a shop who did the PPF on the car they recommended plasti-dip instead of powder coat otherwise the tip would need to cut out much more expensive.

It didn’t come out too bad and the shop said they have done numerous cars without problem with heat melting it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks nice. Interested to see how long it lasts


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Other mod done by the shop was debadging, not sure if wanting to remove the logo emblem


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Back in December I had some repair done from when I was rear-ended and had them remove the Premier badge and replace the OEM chrome CRUZE badge with the redline version. It was the start of my red/black theme that's very slowly progressing


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Update: This is what it looks like a year after...


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

moko said:


> Update: This is what it looks like a year after...


I'm impressed. I know I've used Plastidip in the past on wheels and things, I just expected the heat on the tip to cause it to deteriorate quicker but I guess not!


----------

